# EHL - Emeco Holdings



## Pager (25 May 2007)

Came across this stock as it has ASX options trading, was curious so had a look at it as it listed not long ago but the business is well established and it is a market leader in its field.

Its core business is Hiring, leasing, maintenance and sales of heavy plant equipment used by the mining industry, its operations are global and its market cap over $1B
With the current boom in the mining sector I would have thought there would be no shortage of business in the coming years but with no reliance on prices of commodities mined.

It was trading today around $1-67 or its lowest since listing, so I had a nibble  .

Heres a link to their website:

http://www.emecoequipment.com/

Cheers

Pager


----------



## nikkothescorpio (10 October 2007)

Pager,

Seems an interesting lil company this one - their website is pretty hard to gather much from and als not much reading on them.

Do you or anyone else have any more thoughts on these guys?

They look to be down a tad from your buy in - but slowly moving back to pre-AUG levels....however were in a real downward trend prior to that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## roland (10 October 2007)

nikkothescorpio said:


> Pager,
> 
> Seems an interesting lil company this one - their website is pretty hard to gather much from and als not much reading on them.
> 
> ...




Hi, I have been in and out of EHL for a while now. I see them as a good long term holding. They are definately tied to the ups and downs of the mining markets - obviously, since they lease heavy earth moving machinery. KZL recently picked up some lease equipment for their mine expansion. Currently, my understanding is that EHL have supply problems with machinery and are moving equipment from Indonesia to AUS. Also they are currently having problems with getting tyres for their big stuff - world wide shortage.

Once these problems clear up, I reckon they will have good steady progress. They are also quite active in consuming other companies....

Hope that helps


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 October 2007)

roland said:


> Hi, I have been in and out of EHL for a while now. I see them as a good long term holding. They are definately tied to the ups and downs of the mining markets - obviously, since they lease heavy earth moving machinery. KZL recently picked up some lease equipment for their mine expansion. Currently, my understanding is that EHL have supply problems with machinery and are moving equipment from Indonesia to AUS. Also they are currently having problems with getting tyres for their big stuff - world wide shortage.
> 
> Once these problems clear up, I reckon they will have good steady progress. They are also quite active in consuming other companies....
> 
> Hope that helps




Hi 
I too hold this share, possibly the 3rd trade has stuck with me ......I'm slightly sceptical on this share especially when it dropped to $ 1.70 some months back. There seems to be too many " If's ":hammer:


----------



## Pager (11 October 2007)

I’m still holding as I take the long term view, a little underwater but nothing to be concerned about.

They recently paid a dividend bringing total for the year to 2.5 cents FF with forecasts of increased earning s and dividends, have had a few problems as has been pointed out but there business is sound and there’s no shortage of work/leasing in the mining industry.

Maybe wont set the world on fire but most brokers who follow it have it valued at over $2, so 25% above were it is now at around $1-50.

For me it was a buy and hold for the long term, could have picked it up a lot cheaper but that’s the way it goes, sometimes your lucky sometimes your not, also bought Sonic Healthcare this year as a long term hold on the day it made its low for the year, swings and roundabouts come to mind!  

Cheers

Pager


----------



## TunaBum (16 January 2008)

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/59891/US-hedge-fund-buys-into-Emeco-Great-Southern


US hedge fund buys into Emeco, Great Southern
11-January-08 by Mark Pownall


Funds associated with New York commodities hedge fund player Ospraie Management LLC have revealed substantial stakes in two major Western Australia companies both outside the group's previous purely mining focus in the state.

Today, the Australian Securities Exchange announced Ospraie funds had reached 5.15 per cent of so-called yellow goods provider Emeco Holdings Ltd, which is a machinery supplier to the minerals and contracting sectors.

Ospraie-related funds have more than 32 million shares, having started their buying in July with a 10.5 million share stake purchased at $1.90 per share.

Their last purchase was a block of 700,000 shares at $1 each made earlier this week, valuing the entire stake at $32.4 million.

Ospraie funds emerged as substantial shareholders in timber, horticulture and investment management group Great Southern Ltd on December 28 with a 5.4 per cent stake which has since been increased to 9.9 per cent, or 31.8 million shares worth close to $60 million.

The purchases are an apparent change from its previous focus in WA in direct minerals investments including Gunson Resources Ltd and Iluka Resources Ltd.

According to ASX notices Ospraie funds control more than 12 per cent of Iluka, holding 29 million shares currently worth about $135 million.

Ospraie is reputedly the world's biggest commodities hedge fund with a reported $7 billion under management.


Down under $1 this week. Anyone have any info or opinion IRO the above?

Pager you still have them?

TB


----------



## TunaBum (17 January 2008)

Back up today to $1.03. 7.3% improvement.

Any news on the supply problems Roland? Have they resolved to your knowledge?

TB


----------



## Miner (18 January 2008)

TunaBum said:


> Back up today to $1.03. 7.3% improvement.
> 
> Any news on the supply problems Roland? Have they resolved to your knowledge?
> 
> TB




Huntley recommended it as BUY. 
The share price is now at half of the price it raised the public float.


----------



## Sainter (18 January 2008)

Two ways to look at that-it is currently a bargain or the private equity mob that sold it overpriced it. It seems to me these PE mobs seem to be good at floating things that look fine, but the problems can quickly rise to the surface. Anyways, I hold EHL from $1.26, so more fool me, but clearly I now think it is a real bargain. Just in this environment I am reluctant to commit more moolah to it.
Cheers!


----------



## kengaikl (5 February 2008)

It's trading below P/NTA and its not like its going broke. Sooner or later people are going to see the value in this company


----------



## Sainter (5 February 2008)

I sold out of this @99c when the market had another little shake in late Jan. Limited my losses. Reports in the papers see management creditability being questioned by brokers, inc the one who helped float the company. Don't know if I'll bother to re-enter.


----------



## Lucky_Country (9 February 2008)

Seems to be a bit risky atm has never lived up too its promises with a cloud hanging over management.
Could retest lows


----------



## agro (26 February 2008)

just did an asx 300 volume search and had a look at EHL, have no idea what they do but there certainly is alot of 728 buys going through on the course of sales on Pro trade..

is this accumulation?


----------



## korrupt_1 (1 April 2008)

up 11pc today. no news annocement? anyone know why  its up?

----
message is too short so i added this to take up room.


----------



## reece55 (1 May 2008)

A leap out of the blocks today for Emeco Holdings, which is an undervalued play (in my humble opinion) that is in the equipment rental market area and is benefiting from the mining boom. The company has been a dog ever since listing on the ASX (thanks Macquarie!), but it's starting to look promising after a long period of what looks to be accumulation. With a strong yield and low valuation (although as with all equipment providers, the capital intensive nature of the business must be factored in), if it can break the $1.00 mark things are going to start to become interesting. One to look out for.

Cheers


----------



## michael_selway (1 May 2008)

reece55 said:


> A leap out of the blocks today for Emeco Holdings, which is an undervalued play (in my humble opinion) that is in the equipment rental market area and is benefiting from the mining boom. The company has been a dog ever since listing on the ASX (thanks Macquarie!), but it's starting to look promising after a long period of what looks to be accumulation. With a strong yield and low valuation (although as with all equipment providers, the capital intensive nature of the business must be factored in), if it can break the $1.00 mark things are going to start to become interesting. One to look out for.
> 
> Cheers




Hm its not bad

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 8.2 10.5 11.5 13.5 
DPS 2.3 4.0 5.0 5. *

Business Description 
Emeco Holdings Limited (EHL) is involved in heavy earthmoving equipment rentals. The company is separated into 3 divisions: Rentals, Sales and Parts & Maintenance, with the majority of revenue coming from rentals. Emeco operates in Australia, Canada, Netherlands, Indonesia, and the USA. 

thx

MS


----------



## Miner (1 May 2008)

Credit Suisse has stated it as BUY and outperformed. 
What below it can go any way ? 
It has been published in Western Australia today and surely many other places.


----------



## Overreaction? (22 May 2008)

I agree it was tradingat NTA about 1 - 2 months ago - which was a joke.

Its comparables trade on around 10-14x ebit (eg BKN) and this is around 8x. Leveraged to mining volumes - don't think they are going to fall even if commodity prices come off !


----------



## NZTurtle (29 May 2008)

Starting to gather a nice wee head of steam. Don't know if I run the same search patterns as a lot of people but managed to get filled at 115 this AM. Seems like there were a lot of others with the same idea today?


----------



## silver715 (15 December 2008)

Hey, anyone knows what's happening to this stock? Seems that the price has been pushed down for no reason.....a potential takeover?

A lot of resistance by looking at the depth...


----------



## jonnycage (12 August 2009)

this stock has doubled in the last couple of months.  would like any opinions on
it ?

was a holder a while back, not at present, seems to be gaining pace

jc


----------



## musicman (12 August 2009)

With the Mining industry rising from the doldrums - maybe a predator sees EHL as a likely beneficiary .  After a fall from $2-00 down to just 20 cents I could'nt resist a punt when the stock passed up thru its 15 and 30 day M.A.s
Should have sold everything including the house, and put the lot into EHL.
It sure is nice to have a decent win occasionally.


----------



## jonnycage (12 August 2009)

now in a trading halt,  i guess all will come to light soon,  one would imagine
something good ?

j c


----------



## Miner (13 August 2009)

jonnycage said:


> now in a trading halt,  i guess all will come to light soon,  one would imagine
> something good ?
> 
> j c




Jonny Cage


Bell recommended this as a BUY. But I was resisting as I do not trust BPS. THen I read your post today, looked in to previous trades and today's . 

It was too late by that time I made up my mind - trading halt happened

My guess is the price will be much higher 

Must be something positive happening

DNH


----------



## jonnycage (13 August 2009)

Miner said:


> Jonny Cage
> 
> 
> Bell recommended this as a BUY. But I was resisting as I do not trust BPS. THen I read your post today, looked in to previous trades and today's .
> ...





that makes us both mate,  i missed out, was tracking earlier in the week when
it broke 50cents to 60cents,  then missed the boat all together

will keep a close eye on it though

jc


----------



## pj2105 (13 August 2009)

Looks like the company is going to be 100% bought out.  Don't know the buyer yet, it is going through a finance firm to hide behind.
But it was pulled off so well and it seems to have the markings of one of the big mining firms.

So before the mining comes roaring back, the miners are trying to vertically integrate other firms.


----------



## Miner (13 August 2009)

pj2105 said:


> Looks like the company is going to be 100% bought out.  Don't know the buyer yet, it is going through a finance firm to hide behind.
> But it was pulled off so well and it seems to have the markings of one of the big mining firms.
> 
> So before the mining comes roaring back, the miners are trying to *vertically **integrate* other firms.




PJ are you an MBA ? This jargon of vertical integration normally comes people who deal in this subject.  Just curious

Besides that I missed EHL but eyeing to see what is being cooked and surely some company or construction company probably acquiring this under the cloud of a financial company

My random guess is LEI - just guess and seeing the value addition of its business


----------



## pj2105 (20 August 2009)

Miner said:


> PJ are you an MBA ? This jargon of vertical integration normally comes people who deal in this subject.  Just curious
> 
> Besides that I missed EHL but eyeing to see what is being cooked and surely some company or construction company probably acquiring this under the cloud of a financial company
> 
> My random guess is LEI - just guess and seeing the value addition of its business




MBA! No, just did economics in high school and remember vertical and horizontal integration. 
Price has gone from below .40c to above .80c in the last few months...it's at .77c now.  The company has seems to have most of its interests overseas, so yeah, my guess that it was one of the miners here doesn't seem right.  They still have not revealed themselves.


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 November 2009)

More BUY recomendations (Porter Capital)  & now they have a new CEO.
Chart looks good = in @ .855 hoping for more up spikes but a steady rise like july to aug would be nice too 



Of cause it would have been nice to be in at half the current sp but that gos same for most of the stock market


----------



## Ozymandias (12 November 2009)

Southern Cross equities also rated EHL a buy recently.

Disc: I have a fairly large holding, and it's done very well for me


----------



## skc (12 November 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> More BUY recomendations (Porter Capital)  & now they have a new CEO.
> Chart looks good = in @ .855 hoping for more up spikes but a steady rise like july to aug would be nice too
> View attachment 34505
> 
> Of cause it would have been nice to be in at half the current sp but that gos same for most of the stock market




The chart looks to me like a gap fill and false break above $0.9. Need to hold 70c. Watch out some new CEOs like to get rid of some dirty laundry .. let's see what the update is like on 18/11 at their AGM.


----------



## royski (3 December 2009)

Any news allready about Emeco and how they see their European and USA Future ? 
I missed the meeting of the 18th. Looks like they are getting back from their global adventure.


----------



## pixel (6 August 2012)

Low volume today, but something (and my scan  ) tells me EHL could be watch-worthy.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 September 2012)

Been on the lookout for double bottoms (circled).

Here's a nice clean one on EHL.  Sitting on its neckline right now.  Until close, the target is unknown, but prob in the low 80's.  If that's the case it should then close at 74 or higher.  I'd be in if I had some spare moola.  Maybe you can trade it.


----------



## pixel (23 October 2013)

Support and Trend Reversal at last!
After trading the early swings, I took profit too early; should I have chased this morning's gap-up? 




Probably better to look for a retracement, then buy with a longer-term outlook.


----------



## Country Lad (23 October 2013)

A breakout was on the cards.  This was the chart as at yesterday's close.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (24 October 2013)

Congratulations Country Lad on finding another winner - up just over 20% the past couple of days.

Are you sure you haven't found the "Holy Grail"?

Do you buy & sell your stocks using just the P&F chart?

Thanking you in advance of your reply.

Regards
PB


----------



## Country Lad (24 October 2013)

The break at open where it gapped up to open at 29.5 was a trigger.  I like symmetry in P&F charts because sometimes the other half progresses nicely.

IF EHL goes on with it there will be a slight chance that the upward leg will somewhat mirror the down leg with congestion areas at similar price points.  Greater chance will be that the symmetry will not continue, however I will ride it until the chart breaks down.

PB, not necessarily just the P&F, these just show the patterns either starting or ending.  Often the other indicators I mentioned in the P&F thread somewhere will get me in or out just as quick, particularly if market sentiment is changing against the trade.  It is not unusual for a quick trade to become a longer term one as EHL may be if it continues to maintain symmetry.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (26 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> The break at open where it gapped up to open at 29.5 was a trigger.  I like symmetry in P&F charts because sometimes the other half progresses nicely.
> 
> IF EHL goes on with it there will be a slight chance that the upward leg will somewhat mirror the down leg with congestion areas at similar price points.  Greater chance will be that the symmetry will not continue, however I will ride it until the chart breaks down.
> 
> ...




Thank you CL for sharing your views with us.

Regards
PB


----------



## Porper (12 November 2013)

Massive downtrend so caution required...but...

Head & Shoulders pattern triggered and now testing the neckline of that pattern on low volume.

Next move needs to be up or likely going to embark on a larger basing pattern.


----------



## Country Lad (13 November 2013)

Porper said:


> Massive downtrend so caution required...




Yep, I certainly did not ride this one for long, stopped out nearly straight away.



Country Lad said:


> ...........Greater chance will be that the symmetry will not continue, however I will ride it until the chart breaks down.




Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## So_Cynical (13 November 2013)

I'm in today, 22000 shares at 0.26 ~ for the first time im taking a trade based just on the chart, hoping that the bottom trend line holds, EHL's AGM is on the 20th so also hoping for at least neutral news, good would be even better.
~


----------



## pixel (13 November 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> I'm in today, 22000 shares at 0.26 ~ for the first time im taking a trade based just on the chart, hoping that the bottom trend line holds, EHL's AGM is on the 20th so also hoping for at least neutral news, good would be even better.
> ~




if the slide stops at your line, you'll be a right royal genius.
If it turns into a falling knife, you'll activate a stop loss.

Good luck in any case.


----------



## Porper (13 November 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> I'm in today, 22000 shares at 0.26 ~ for the first time im taking a trade based just on the chart, hoping that the bottom trend line holds, EHL's AGM is on the 20th so also hoping for at least neutral news, good would be even better.
> ~




That's an aggressive stance So Cynical...9.0% decline today on increased volume. Let's see but with the neckline of the H&S breached I'll be holding off. Still on the watch list though.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 November 2013)

pixel said:


> if the slide stops at your line, you'll be a right royal genius.




How many times have we all seen stocks do that, bounce off the bottom trend line..its just so common.




pixel said:


> If it turns into a falling knife, you'll activate a stop loss.




Its a super fund trade, Austsuper has a reasonably good trading platform but no stop loss orders...in for the ride, besides the down trend channel cant continue, worst that can happen is a double bottom.


----------



## pixel (3 February 2014)

Last week, I bought some in anticipation of a breakout. Today, I doubled up when it happened.




Target: 36c; trailing stop: 27c (and rising)


----------



## So_Cynical (5 February 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> (13th-November-2013) I'm in today, 22000 shares at 0.26 ~ for the first time im taking a trade based just on the chart, hoping that the bottom trend line holds




The trend line didn't hold and instead we had a double bottom, but the channel did hold and im out today at 0.285 for a nice little profit, recycled most of my capital from this exit into GNC - Graincorp.



pixel said:


> Last week, I bought some in anticipation of a breakout. Today, I doubled up when it happened.
> 
> Target: 36c; trailing stop: 27c (and rising)




Not sure if its commiserations on getting stopped out or congratulations on the timing and against all odds rally?


----------



## So_Cynical (21 May 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> (Nov 13, 2013) I'm in today, 22000 shares at 0.26




5 years later and im still holding 7000 shares, been super frustrating holding EHL in my Superfund AustSuper, i can only buy shares in the ASX300, this is suppose to protect mug punters from doing silly things and buying rubbish - ok i get it..thing is it stops me averaging down and or building a position when a stock gets dropped from the index, again this is to protect mug punters.

But im no mug punter, and i would of only bought a small $ parcel to bring my price down, but once the stock is dropped thats it i can only sell and take the loss, so with the March 2018 index re balance EHL is back in and now its ok for me to buy it because its up 700% from the bottom...

So frustrating wanting to buy and you are locked out because my (all) super funds think everyone's an idiot...this is the reason my super fund share trading has under-performed my other portfolios, i simply cannot buy what i want when i want.

I want to grow my super and its so frustrating to see opportunity and not be able to take advantage, i could be 6 or 7 K up on this stock instead of 600 bucks..
~


----------



## Triathlete (21 May 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> 5 years later and im still holding 7000 shares, been super frustrating holding EHL in my Superfund AustSuper, i can only buy shares in the ASX300, this is suppose to protect mug punters from doing silly things and buying rubbish - ok i get it..thing is it stops me averaging down and or building a position when a stock gets dropped from the index, again this is to protect mug punters.
> 
> But im no mug punter, and i would of only bought a small $ parcel to bring my price down, but once the stock is dropped thats it i can only sell and take the loss, so with the March 2018 index re balance EHL is back in and now its ok for me to buy it because its up 700% from the bottom...
> 
> ...



Could you not have bought these under your own name than transferred them into your super fund at a later date when they were back in the ASX300 or is this not viable or tax effective ???


----------



## So_Cynical (21 May 2018)

Triathlete said:


> Could you not have bought these under your own name than transferred them into your super fund at a later date when they were back in the ASX300 or is this not viable or tax effective ???




Simply cannot be done with AustSuper, cannot transfer, the rules are hard a fast.


----------



## leyy (21 May 2018)

Bought a very healthy parcel of over 200K EHL when it broke out in July 2017.

Average price of 0.13 cents, about 140% gain.

Have also subscribed to both capital raising where there was an immediate arbitrary gain, as the actual SP was circa 25% higher than the cap raising including the recent one at 0.25 cents.

Happy to keep holding until the fundamentals change.


----------



## galumay (21 May 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Simply cannot be done with AustSuper,




Is your balance not large enough to move to a SMSF?


----------



## leyy (28 August 2018)

Terrific result from Emeco last week.

Emeco today released its financial results for FY18, delivering a return to profitability for the first time since FY13, with significantly improved operating EBITDA up 83.2% to $153.0 million from FY17, increased operating EBITDA margins at 40.2% (from 35.8% in FY17) and positive NPAT of $20.1 million. 

The strong operating cash flow has reduced Emeco’s net debt / pro forma run rate operating EBITDA to 2.0x1 at the end of FY18 (from 3.9x2 in FY17).

Happy to continue to hold, sitting near its 5 year high and should crack its recent high of 0.40 cents after all the profit takers go.


----------



## bigdog (19 February 2019)

ASX ANN today did not like

There was one bigger buyer today!!






19/02/2019 9:20:06 AM 2   *Emeco continues earnings, margin and utilisation growth*





*










*


----------



## bigdog (19 February 2019)

Motley Fool reports
https://www.fool.com.au/2019/02/19/...-share-price-crashed-20-on-its-profit-report/

*Why the Emeco Holdings share price crashed 20% on its profit report*
Cale Kalinowski | February 19, 2019

Earthmoving equipment hire company *Emeco Holdings Limited * (ASX: EHL) has seen its share price crash on the release of its interim results as the company showed weaker-than-expected growth. The Emeco share price is currently down 20.3% to $2.24.

Statutory net profit after tax came in at $11.9 million, up from a net loss of $0.3 million in the previous corresponding period. Still, investors had expected more, with brokers having forecast net profit for the full 2019 fiscal year in the vicinity of $70 million, which seems like a long shot after today’s results.

A brief summary of the company’s results is provided below.


$102.8m operating EBITDA, up 53.4% pcp
Operating EBITDA margin 45.8% vs 39.2% pcp
Operating utilisation 64% vs 57% pcp
Leverage reduced to 2.1x vs 2.6x last period
Much of the company’s growth came from two acquisitions, which helped drive a 159.8% increase in operating (non-statutory) NPAT. The results also benefited from increased operating utilisation and strong customer demand.

Margin expansion was driven by the contribution of high-margin earnings from an acquired company, new customer contracts and disciplined cost management.

“The outlook for the remainder of FY19 is positive. We expect strong market conditions to continue into 2H19, particularly in the Eastern Region, with increased bidding activity  in the Western Region for new projects expected to come online during 2019,” said Managing Director Ian Testrow.

Finished today


----------



## bigdog (20 February 2019)

ASX ann today
share price is up today

20/02/2019 8:20:08 AM  * Asset purchase - supplementary information*


----------



## leyy (20 February 2019)

Gives better clarification around the acquisitions of the assets and the positive impact it has on EPS/EBITDA, management didn't do a great job explaining this during the results announcement.

I continue to hold and will keep holding.


----------



## peter2 (28 April 2019)

Since that news the price has kept falling but I see a reversal opportunity on the chart. Luckily for our Contrarian Averager, EHL remains in the ASX300 even though the price has been smashed. 

Let me start by saying that price is in a strong down trend. I see a nice impulsive 5 wave move down from the highs in the weekly chart. I'm hoping that wave 5 is complete. If it's complete then we get the opportunity for a reversal long. If not we wait for another chance. 

However there's some structural support present. This corrective move down has ended right in the 50-61.8% zone of the last multi-year impulsive move up. I've marked this in the charts with a green rectangle. 

Now, if you've bought that story, let me continue. The next move should be a corrective 3 wave move UP. This is likely to get to it's 50-61.8% zone also (marked by the red rectangle). This sell zone is just above the 3.00 level and just higher than the last swing high 2.89. This makes my RR for this reversal setup acceptable.


----------



## bigdog (12 June 2019)

The market liked today's ASX update


*12/06/2019 9:18:34 AM FY19 Guidance, Operating Update and Investor Presentation*


----------



## bigdog (12 June 2019)

Motley Fool reports today
https://www.fool.com.au/2019/06/12/why-the-emeco-share-price-surged-22-higher-today/

*Why the Emeco share price surged 22% higher today*
James Mickleboro | June 12, 2019

The best performer on the ASX 200 index on Wednesday has been the *Emeco Holdings Limited* (ASX: EHL) share price.

The shares of the leading provider of equipment leasing to the earthmoving industry rocketed as much as 22% higher to $2.01 in morning trade.

They have since pulled back a touch but are still up 16% to $1.91 at the time of writing.

*Why did the Emeco share price rocket higher?*
This morning Emeco released an operational update which revealed that market conditions continue to be positive.

So much so, management advised that it expects to deliver operating EBITDA in the range of $211 million to $213 million in FY 2019. This will be an increase of almost 40% on FY 2018’s result.

This impressive growth has been driven by strong demand in the Eastern Rental region, particularly in the coking coal market. The company has taken advantage of this increasing demand by placing its growth assets in the region.

In the Western Rental region the company has noted a significant increase in bidding activity, which has led to Emeco winning new contracts. It is also awaiting the award of several additional major projects. In addition to this, the company advised that it has not been impacted by recent issues at certain gold projects in the region.

*FY 2020 outlook.*
Looking ahead, management has revealed that its outlook for FY 2020 remains strong, with total material movement continuing to increase and equipment supply remaining tight.

Furthermore, Emeco’s growth capex from the recent purchase of high-utilisation assets is forecast to come in below the budgeted $90 million expenditure, and is on target to generate $25 million EBITDA in FY 2020.


----------



## rnr (21 December 2019)

Friday's Low was just slightly lower than the Low of Dec. 6th (and could be taken as a double Low).
The Volume on Friday was just shy of 7 times the Volume on Dec 6th, a total rejection of the earlier Low with the Close within 1¢ of the days High and 8¢ short of the 30 day High [HHV(H30)].


----------



## peter2 (6 January 2020)

Nice observation @rnr . Another possible turnaround company it seems. However the real turnaround happened in 2016 and lead to a massive price rise from 0.30 to 4.00 in two years. I should post a chart that includes that great bull run because it shows that the current sideways trading range is in the middle of that move up. This should ring a bell to those who consider the 50-62% pull-back zone as a buy zone. It's in my weekly BO list. 

btw: Nobody included EML in their CY 2020 selections.


----------



## bigdog (29 January 2020)

Six ASX announcements today





(a) Emeco has today made an announcement to the ASX about its proposed acquisition of Pit N Portal and proposed capital raising comprising an accelerated non-renounceable entitlement offer of ordinary shares on a pro rata basis to existing shareholders (Entitlement Offer);

(b) Emeco requests that the trading halt last until the earlier of Emeco making an announcement to the market about the completion of the institutional component of the Entitlement Offer, and the commencement of trading on 31 January 2020.

706


----------



## peter2 (29 January 2020)

Well, we'll see what the insto's think of the capital raise at 2.07 when EHL resumes trading. If they think the deal is a good one then price should not trade at 2.07.


----------



## bigdog (5 February 2020)

peter2 said:


> Well, we'll see what the insto's think of the capital raise at 2.07 when EHL resumes trading. If they think the deal is a good one then price should not trade at 2.07.









ASX retail announcement made today
5/02/2020 8:32:35 AM  *Retail entitlement offer
*





*Letter to eligible shareholders (uploaded)*










I hold

845


----------



## sptrawler (28 May 2020)

Emeco subsidiary awarded the Mincor contract, should add to market confidence.


----------



## peter2 (23 October 2020)

*EHL*, Emeco has been a very disappointing investment. The share price has been on a downer for years. You'd think with all the mining activity this company would have to be a go'er. I'm aware that the company has made some changes and one interesting acquisition (Pit N Portal). This allows them to provide both open cut and underground mining services. I realise that this is a capital intense business and mgt seems to be reducing their debt level slowly. 

I don't know. *EHL* has been very disappointing. I'm going to throw it in the reversal watch list to keep an eye on it. Maybe one day there will be a reversal pattern for me. Not worth posting a chart yet.


----------



## peter2 (27 January 2021)

*EHL* did form a reversal pattern but I didn't take the opportunity then. The pattern I'm referring to is the high volume bullish bar (HVBB) that formed in early Nov20 (weekly chart). Some of you will recognise it as a "pocket pivot".

Price has been going sideways with the market recently and I've decided to buy some today. Naturally I'd like to see price continue higher immediately. There's plenty of room to get back to the old highs >2.00. This makes the RR acceptable.







Edit : Due to report HY21  Tues Feb 9th, 2021.


----------



## Miner (31 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> *EHL* did form a reversal pattern but I didn't take the opportunity then. The pattern I'm referring to is the high volume bullish bar (HVBB) that formed in early Nov20 (weekly chart). Some of you will recognise it as a "pocket pivot".
> 
> Price has been going sideways with the market recently and I've decided to buy some today. Naturally I'd like to see price continue higher immediately. There's plenty of room to get back to the old highs >2.00. This makes the RR acceptable.
> 
> ...



Excellent Analysis Pete.  Nov appears to be the turnaround month for EHL.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02309887-6A1007511?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02308797-6A1007137?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02307703-6A1006829?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

If no one has opted, I would like to put EHL for Feb tipping


----------



## Miner (7 February 2021)

While enjoying red wine after a lovely Sunday  lunch prepared by lovely wife I have some wildest thoughts:

 Could EHL throw another take over bid. Could that be Austin ANG. The synergy is fantastic. ANG is gradually turning around. EHL requires such services and with ANG into its wing, it can serve others as well their own fleet - Value proposition.
Could MAH throw a take over bid for EHL or ANG ? Again a vertical integration with leverage.
Do hold EHL but sold out few months back ANG and MAH. Time to review after hearing from other posters on my not sober thoughts.


----------



## peter2 (8 February 2021)

EHL report tomorrow (9/2/21). Will be interesting. As I've no profit to consider protecting I'll be holding on and hoping for a boost after news.


----------



## Miner (8 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> EHL report tomorrow (9/2/21). Will be interesting. As I've no profit to consider protecting I'll be holding on and hoping for a boost after news.



Hope my tip for the month will get a tickle


----------



## Beaches (8 February 2021)

EHL is currently trading on a PE of around 6, based on the guidance provided in November and would appear cheap on any metric. With the increased revenues forecast, the share price could double in the next year and they would still be trading on a PE of under 10.

The intergration of Pick & Portal has gone well by all reports and has been positive for increased earnings. The Pick & Portal takeover together with  recent contract wins has also diversified them from reliance on coal and into greater earnings from metals and iron ore.
The execution generally by management over the last year has been good.

The capital raise in Aug/ Sept last year knocked the wind out of the share price recovery, however, it proved to be a good entry point and the share price has recommenced its climb back up since the release of the half year guidance in November.


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20201112/pdf/44psb1xtjjfn3h.pdf
		


As to a takeover, with the 3 largest shareholders controlling 60% of the company, it would need their support for an offer to have any chance of success.


----------



## Miner (9 February 2021)

Beaches said:


> EHL is currently trading on a PE of around 6, based on the guidance provided in November and would appear cheap on any metric. With the increased revenues forecast, the share price could double in the next year and they would still be trading on a PE of under 10.
> 
> The intergration of Pick & Portal has gone well by all reports and has been positive for increased earnings. The Pick & Portal takeover together with  recent contract wins has also diversified them from reliance on coal and into greater earnings from metals and iron ore.
> The execution generally by management over the last year has been good.
> ...



EHL published HY result.
Directors said excellent.
Market slapped with 10 pc reduction.
PE came down further


----------



## Beaches (9 February 2021)

Im thinking the retail holders are having trouble reconciling the operating profit to the statutoiry profit and have decided the results are dissapointing (which they are not).
Will be interesting to see what the share price does over the next 2 weeks as the analysts and institutions consider the results.


----------



## Beaches (6 July 2021)

The December half year result for EHL was good, although the market punished them. Additionally, there has been some concern that rising wages and costs for mining services companies would put pressure on their margins. Notwithstanding these concerns, there has been no guidance revisions from EHL, or similar companies to give any weight to these concerns and I suspect they have the cost increases contained, at least in the short term.

I'm expecting another good result for EHL and wondering if the recent rise in the share price is due to the full year financials leaking.  Senior management would have a pretty good idea about the results for this year by now.


----------

